# Puppy from Emerald Acres



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I did a search to see if this breeder had been discussed before here on the board, they don't have a separate thread but are discussed in the one I linked below-a member put a list of SO CA Breeders together for members. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html


Best of luck in your search for a Breeder and puppy.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, I am in Orange County as well. I adopted a rescue puppy in late June from a rescue in San Diego. It appears that it is easier to purchase than adopt a puppy if you have young children. Since I am home and my children are not children anymore, it was easier for me. Perhaps the combination of young children and a puppy might be more difficult and rescues want to reduce the chances of failures. 

I was able to find some threads about Emerald Acres. The DanaRuns Socal Listing is Terriffic in Carolina Mom's post. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ver-breeder-puppy/89528-possible-breeder.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ily-socal-breeder-recommendations-needed.html

and PM @Warbands and see if he/she purchased a puppy from Emerald Acres http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ily-socal-breeder-recommendations-needed.html

*******
Contact Victory in Laguna. Although I don't know the owner, she responded to me via facebook. It was I who never followed up because my husband and I decided to wait before adding another golden. At the time, Michelle did not have any puppies on the ground but she suggested I contact her for some ideas. She is a recommended breeder from DanaRun's listing.

Best of luck.

Other threads about socal breeders http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...316434-new-so-cal-breeder-choosing-guide.html


----------



## Debro (Dec 12, 2015)

THank you for the reply. I had already checked out all those posts but unfortunately there wasn't anything too recent. I had also emailed Victory off of that wonderful list and she doesn't have a new litter coming for another two months. I do appreciate the information tho.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I got my Champ from Pat at Emerald's Goldens 13 years ago. His sire was Am Ch Emerald's California Dream. Check with her to see if she has all OFA clearances for the sire and dam for heart, eyes, elbows, and hips. I can vouch that my Golden was wonderful. He just passed away from Hemangiosarcoma at the ripe age of 13 years old, but prior to the cancer, he didn't have health issues. From what I've read, cancer isn't that concerning if it is so late in life, something is bound to take a golden at that age eventually, and he lived slightly past the 10-12 average. It seems her current dogs aren't titled, maybe she doesn't show much anymore, but if titles aren't important to you -- I had no issues with my boy! What may be more important is health for a pet, and based on the sire/dam's pedigree, it looks like they have good longevity in the line. Champ had wonderful health and a gentle and friendly temperament.


----------



## Sunriser (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Debro. Did you end up purchasing a puppy from Emerald Acres? I'm thinking about getting a 6-month old female from Pat and am trying to find personal references about her dog's temperaments and health. Thanks!


----------



## Debro (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Sunriser,
Yes I got a male puppy from her right after Christmas. His mom was her Lollipop and his dad was her Mikey.
We've only had him a few months so it's hard for me to tell you too much about his temperament yet. I can tell you that he's beautiful and very smart and has been pretty easy to housetrain. Of course we are dealing with typical puppy issues and he is a bit stubborn giving up some of the items he finds, but I don't think we have anything out of the norm yet.
We haven't had a puppy for over 11 years so it has been a lot of work and effort....you forget how much it is!
Good luck to you...


----------



## pasadena leslie (May 19, 2016)

I got my Otis from Pat in the spring of 2014. He's a great boy, calm & well behaved. I would certainly get another Golden from Pat. She is committed to the breed & I did my research prior to contacting her. Otis is my 7th golden so I feel good about recommending her. Good Luck


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I have 4 Goldens. One of them came from Pat and I would absolutely get another Golden from her. The one from Pat was my first one and because she's so perfect that's why I added the other Goldens to my family.


----------



## Warren (Jun 18, 2017)

Has anyone dealt with Emerald Acres recently? I'm considering adopting a puppy from them in the coming months and so I'm just trying to do due diligence. So far the reviews have been very positive.


----------



## adisonidle (Jul 6, 2017)

Warren said:


> Has anyone dealt with Emerald Acres recently? I'm considering adopting a puppy from them in the coming months and so I'm just trying to do due diligence. So far the reviews have been very positive.


Hello Warren!
Did you end up getting a puppy from Emerald Acres?


----------



## Warren (Jun 18, 2017)

adisonidle said:


> Hello Warren!
> Did you end up getting a puppy from Emerald Acres?


Hi, sorry for the delayed reply. I did not end up getting a puppy from them. I actually ended up getting a response from another breeder that was my first choice. I'm on the waiting list for April 2018.


----------



## CKW (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Warren,
What breeder did you end up going with?

Thank you!


----------



## puppypuppypuppy (Oct 6, 2020)

Sorry for bumping an older post.. I was curious if anyone has gotten a puppy from Emerald Acres recently... just wondering what the experience was like?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Debro said:


> THank you for the reply. I had already checked out all those posts but unfortunately there wasn't anything too recent. I had also emailed Victory off of that wonderful list and she doesn't have a new litter coming for another two months. I do appreciate the information tho.


 (disregard just saw date of OP)


----------



## Karebear (Nov 14, 2020)

puppypuppypuppy said:


> Sorry for bumping an older post.. I was curious if anyone has gotten a puppy from Emerald Acres recently... just wondering what the experience was like?


Did you get any new information on emerald acres?


----------



## puppypuppypuppy (Oct 6, 2020)

Karebear said:


> Did you get any new information on emerald acres?


i can tell you about my experience with emerald acres in PM. hope im not too late


----------

